# Separation Struggles



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

Hello all 
I'm new to the forum so hopefully I'm getting this thread thing right!

I've had Riley for about 2 and a half years and got her when she was around 8 weeks old. She is a very social bird and also very pushy for attention (especially mine). Her desire for my attention is to the point where if I turn my back or face away from her she is immediately flock calling. This is even if I'm 4-5 feet from her. If she is on my shoulder or I'm sitting down near her you won't hear a peep.When ever someone is home she is always out of her cage and I give her a good amount of handling throughout the day. I'm sure if she could be on my shoulder 24/7 she would, but unfortunately that isn't realistic haha. I would love some tips on getting rid of the obsessive behaviour. 

I do have to add another cockatiel isn't going to work for me but I'm considering a budgie. Separate cage and supervised play though


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

Welcome to the community! You're doing just fine.

Riley sounds like such a treat, but separation anxiety can be a tough issue. Now, I am a new cockatiel owner so I'm learning, but I like to try to give ideas that could help. 

How is Riley with toys? Does she have any interactive toys (shredding and such) that distract her from you? Trying to show her that time apart can be just as fun could help. A play stand where she gets treats could show her that be good too.

For the flock calling... I know this might sound harsh, but I read somewhere that it can help to set boundaries if you ignore the bird when they are flock calling/being demanding and give them attention when they aren't. Of course, if the bird can't see you then it might be a good idea to initiate a certain phrase or whistle in response so they know they haven't been abandoned. When I leave the room and Tweets starts flock calling, I will do a wolf whistle so that he knows I'm still there, but I don't rush in there so that he knows there are boundaries.

On the other bird subject... Remember that there is a quarantine period of at least 30 days when you get a new bird. Also, I have read that people should not get a bird for their bird, but get one if YOU want a second bird and hopefully it will be good for you and Riley both. It is also good to remember that sometimes budgies and cockatiels don't work well together (I read somewhere that budgies can actually bully cockatiels), but there are many people who have budgies and cockatiels that do spend time together. Just be ready for the chance that they won't get along and will have to be kept away from one another.

I hope this might help! I look forward to hearing more about you and Riley.


----------



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the response 

She isn't big on toys but I am working on convincing her how much fun they are! I have found she likes to chew gum leaves and shred paper but she will drop those and start calling again when I move away. She will copy what you do, so she loves the TV remote, my computer, phone, pens and paper on my desk. Unless Im holding it though she pays it no attention.

I will definitely try out a response for when I am out of view. How many times do you respond back?

I'm hoping a budgie will show her how to play. I would worry more for the budgie than Riley. She is very insistent haha.


----------



## tweetsandsarah (Mar 27, 2014)

When I wolf whistle, I will do it a couple of times or three times,but not one right after the other. I give it a few seconds between. Usually he doesn't stop screaming (because he wants me to come back and sit with him), but I keep trying anyway so that he knows I am not far away. Of course, he just has those periods during the day when he wants to scream and make noise (even if I am there) and that's okay by me as long as he is okay.

Out of cage time is very very good, and I might be wrong on this, but maybe a different routine would help where she isn't out as much. If she has certain times when she is out (when you can have more time to focus on her) and then in the cage when you don't have time then maybe it would help the situation. Of course, the toys that she does like might help keep her entertained when she is in the cage. I know that might be a touchy subject though, so please do not let me offend.

On the budgie, just remember that you may have to keep them seperate if they don't get along and Riley may want nothing to do with it or the budgie may want nothing to do with Riley. Other than that, I say go for it because budgies can be rewarding as well.


----------



## Riley92 (Apr 1, 2014)

Bit of an update.
So far so good. I have been replying to her call when out of view but limiting my response. She seems to be getting I'm still there and calms quicker. Working on getting her to play with her toys. She is interested in anything I'm mucking around with. I'm going to try putting one on my desk when I'm studying to see if that changes her mind and then put it back in her cage. 
Only time will tell! Thanks again


----------



## dianne (Nov 27, 2013)

"she likes to chew gum leaves and shred paper . . ."

LOL. I misread that and was thinking, "the cockatiel chews gum???" Then, maybe, she shreds the paper it was wrapped in!


----------



## Aleriss (Mar 18, 2014)

I got Ana around the same time age wise and she is the same way. i found toys are a big help and i when i am at the computer she hangs out on the bed next to me with her own sheet of course, she really like the bright toys that she can pick up and move around. also weird note she love my hair bands ( she plays only when i am right there) maybe because my hair scent is on it and she loves loves my hair.


----------

